# Faulty Cwc G10



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi guys I've just bought a non working G10 to have a play around with, clean up and hopefully get back on the road. Just a couple of questions... Is there a standard type of fault that would affect these watches? And what size battery do these watches take?

The refs on the back of the watch are as follows...

6645-99

541-5317

6832/80

On a side note what is the difference between a CWC and a MWC?

Many Thanks,

Devs.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

CWC is the real issued deal, ie cwc got the contract to suppy the Armed Farces with Mil spec watches, as far as I know, MWC never have....

Have a quick search, there have been loads of posts on the G10......There are a couple of different versions over the years I think.....


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Cheers Jason, I've had a good search yet I'm still not 100% sure if it's a 399 battery that the watch takes?

I believe that its an earlier addition...



















I'm keen to clean it up and hopefully get it running again as it been in active service for quite a while and had travelled the world...

Also is there any common faults that I should be considering with the G10s?

Thanks,

Devs.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It may be just as easy to replace the movement, its not expensive ( ask Roy if he can source one?)









Im not certain about the battery....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they take a 395 or 399 both designated as a sr927 or ag7


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Great thanks for the help guys! I'll grab a battery and take it from there.

All the best,

Devs.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi PG, I've just tried that battery size mate and itâ€™s to small - is there another alternative size for these watches?

Cheers,

Devs.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Does this help?

http://www.horology.info/pic_library/batteries.htm


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what movement has it got in it devs, mine has a 395 battery


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Guys, Jason I'm sure that should help but its just hurt my head looking at it - trust its something to do with the beer I've just supped...? PG I've just taken a closer look at the watch and I'm not 100% sure how to tell what movement is in these but on the small chip inside it has the following...

MB151

0182Y

Not sure if this helps any?

Cheers,

Devs


----------

